# What makes you happy?



## Psionyx (Oct 1, 2016)

I haven't seen a similar thread on the subject (other than its inverse; What makes you angry?), so let's stop being cynical for a moment and talk about the good things in life, no matter how small. Or even tell us about something that made you happy recently. 

I enjoy rainstorms, it's good background noise and relaxing to watch. It doesn't flood where I'm at either, which is nice too.


----------



## MetallicTunes (Oct 1, 2016)

F


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Oct 1, 2016)

Booty. Not just any booty. Girl booty


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Oct 2, 2016)

Opiates.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Oct 2, 2016)

Cocainum


----------



## UrbanDecayLover (Oct 2, 2016)

makeup


----------



## Ebola (Oct 2, 2016)

I really like the rain and cloudiness too, but more so I enjoy massive blizzards, hurricanes, electric storms, disasters and pandemics. I also enjoy it when everyone around me hates me, but I do realize this is easier said than done. I love subverting everything everyone holds dear and just causing as much chaos as possible while not actually breaking any laws or attracting any attention to myself.


----------



## PerhapsGlowing (Oct 2, 2016)

Nothing


----------



## Stardust (Oct 3, 2016)

Ultimately, myself.

I can either accept or allow happiness, just as I may either accept or allow unhappiness.   But if you're wanting something more specific, well, aside from the obvious close family and trustworthy friends, I enjoy, and may find happiness in: good food, good entertainment, and good great sex.


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Oct 3, 2016)

Stardust said:


> Ultimately, myself.
> 
> I can either accept or allow happiness, just as I may either accept or allow unhappiness.   But if you're wanting something more specific, well, aside from the obvious close family and trustworthy friends, I enjoy, and may find happiness in: good food, good entertainment, and good great sex.


What do you consider to be 'great sex'


----------



## OwO What's This? (Oct 3, 2016)

Chocolate.


----------



## bradsternum (Oct 3, 2016)

Kim Kardashian being robbed at gunpoint.


----------



## bacterium (Oct 3, 2016)

Cutting.


----------



## Holdek (Oct 3, 2016)

Pretty much this:


----------



## Chicken Nugget Scoon (Oct 3, 2016)

A helmet my roommate made.
https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/f5/e6/b8/f5e6b8d4f81b6252c231a51fd3dc0bf2.jpg 

But really, rain is something calming, walks, my dog, a good vidya. That kind of thing.


----------



## CatParty (Oct 3, 2016)

@FramerGirl420, booze, smokes, pills, making people angry


----------



## Picklepower (Oct 3, 2016)

Tellin my haters to fuck off!, Eating Papa Johns, and watching people get trolled.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Oct 4, 2016)

Drugs,  music,  Marlboros, coffee and sex.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 4, 2016)

Living in a society that makes sense to most of the people living in it
dark, desolate, and abandoned places (especially hospitals)
forests
cooking
perfume
roses
romance


----------



## Bluebird (Oct 4, 2016)

Being productive outside


----------



## Bad Dog (Oct 4, 2016)

animals and food and sleep


----------



## NaughtyChicken (Oct 5, 2016)

Drawing. I love creating.


----------



## AA 102 (Oct 5, 2016)

Alcohol in general.


----------



## DumbDosh (Oct 6, 2016)

The ones I love.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Oct 6, 2016)

A cigarette, a beer, and a good conversation

At once.


----------



## kenham (Oct 6, 2016)

Watching people on the Internet being more autistic than me.



Spoiler



Actually getting things done, humans actually being humane, tobacco.


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 6, 2016)

Alcohol.


----------



## magikarp (Oct 7, 2016)

I saw a huge underwing moth of some sort the other night. It was really cool.

Basically, animals make me happy.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Oct 7, 2016)

Taking a nap in a chilly room after working all day is a consistent thing that brings happiness, but everything else varies.


----------



## Bluey (Oct 7, 2016)

Rain at night.
Video game music.
A certain, happy Calico cat I own.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 8, 2016)

Fog


----------



## cioro (Oct 8, 2016)

Making people smile.


----------



## Lurkman (Oct 9, 2016)

Being told my jokes are funny or making somebody laugh.

Seriously, I fucking love knowing that I made someone atleast smile with my jokes or my humor style, bonus points if they laugh for more than a split-second chuckle. It's amazing.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 9, 2016)

There is nothing I love more than making people laugh, and nothing I hate more than enemies of laughter.


----------



## cypocraphy (Oct 9, 2016)

the weekend


----------



## ZeCommissar (Oct 11, 2016)

The fact that I will one day die.

But in real seriousness probably sex, and sleep.

When it comes to other people it's occasionally having really intricate conversations with them.


----------



## Astaroth (Oct 11, 2016)

Hiking, gardening, being out in nature in general, sleeping after a long work day, laughing at internet things, impromptu gatherings with friends.


----------



## Silver (Oct 12, 2016)

Hiking or camping.

Doing things I enjoy with friends.

Making music.


----------



## Bassomatic (Oct 12, 2016)

Learning. I am an autistic little sponge and you really want me on your bar trivia team. 
Nature, the ebb and flow creates an peace in me I can't word. How it all works is something I'll never be able to grasp and it creates an oddly warm feeling in me.  I love outdoors stuff, camping hunting, really recharges me as a person.
Restoring old rifles and using them. I've always been a bit angry I lack a creative outlet I can't draw, sing etc. Love history, so fixing up some beat up old guns and then being able to enjoy them is a great time soak and while not a cheap hobby a good investment
Helping and spending time with the people I care about. I'm the guy who actually wants to help you move. I had a period in my life where it was a coping mechanism because I had no self esteem but as I grew up and past that point in my life. I am so happy to see those I care about do well and if I can help them grow or smile I just feel great.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Oct 20, 2016)

This website and all of you.


----------



## Jaiman (Nov 4, 2016)

my boyfriend, vidya, my closer friends, lore-ish memes that i can really admire


----------



## Todesfurcht (Nov 4, 2016)

Boyfriends.

I love having a partner. They add so much joy to my existence and they give me a reason to get up. It's so magical being in love.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Nov 4, 2016)

@Jaiman and @Todesfurcht are too cute, get the fuck out of here you sappy nerds.

-Music I like and tea after a long day, in addition to those tiny cats eating tiny pancakes.


----------



## MrLooks (Nov 5, 2016)

Life makes me happy. Every day is filled with positivity, because I am filled with happiness and positive feelings and radiate my persona out into the world. When I feel connected with my soul I feel happy, when I indulge in all of the things that make me me. When I remove the barriers that prevent me from being me, and don't feel shame about who I am. That's when I become very happy.

It also makes me happy that people are warm and friendly. Almost everybody is nice in the world. When you open up to somebody from an honest place and show them love, you will usually receive love in return. Even on here I remember posting a drunken vulnerable thread, and the majority of people were kind, because I think this is how humans naturally are, we react with warmth to those who reach out to us.

You may be thinking, no way, there are drug dealers, bullies, violent people. This is true, but also these people are usually like this due to trauma or because they themselves are hurting in some way. They often aren't inherently bad people, but are bad due to circumstance. Deep down almost all of them have the ability to feel warmth and love for others.

I never would have discovered this without drug experiences but it is something that makes me happy, I enjoy knowing that almost anywhere I go I am surrounded by people with the capacity to extend their friendship to me.

I crash sometimes though and can become suicidal even over minor setbacks, so take that with a pinch of salt that I might just be some crazy bipolar man.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 5, 2016)

Booze, tobacco, video games, money, cute pets, the list is endless, but here, its stupid people finally ridiculed for being very stupid and plastering it all over the internet.


----------



## buffaloWildWings (Nov 5, 2016)

Brain medicine makes me not unhappy, but true happiness?
No idea.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 5, 2016)

Video Games, Music, friends , and reading books on a mountain(a hill really).


----------



## A Hot Potato (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Tragi-Chan (Nov 6, 2016)

Creating something. Whether it's a piece of writing or a theatre set or even assembling an outfit I like. In a small way, even coming up with a joke that makes people laugh. Basically just that feeling of having made something that pleases people.

Discovering new things and sharing them with people.

Spending quality time with friends, ideally with two or more pints of beer.


----------



## 002 (Nov 27, 2016)

Animated penguins, real penguins, productive days, hugs, rainy stroms. 

winning the trust of people. It just feels amazing when they are slowly starting telling you quite intimate things and you make them feel home. It's so heart-warming.


----------



## QB 290 (Nov 28, 2016)

long walks, boys and alchohol.
Sometimes, all at once


----------



## Nigonidas (Nov 29, 2016)

Her


----------



## WW 635 (Nov 29, 2016)

Todesfurcht said:


> Bitches and hos.


FTFY so you sound more badass


----------



## Todesfurcht (Nov 30, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> FTFY so you sound more badass


"Bitches and hoes" would imply women.


----------



## WW 635 (Nov 30, 2016)

Todesfurcht said:


> "Bitches and hoes" would imply women.


Men can be bitches and hos too. Stop being so sexist.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Nov 30, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> FTFY so you sound more badass


a wise man once told me that bitches and hoes are like new clothes; once you got them you never wish you bought them


----------



## Ghostapplesause (Nov 30, 2016)

Kiwi Farms


----------



## WW 635 (Nov 30, 2016)

timecop said:


> a wise man once told me that bitches and hoes are like new clothes; once you got them you never wish you bought them


I never regret the purchase of new clothes, sir.


----------



## Save Goober (Nov 30, 2016)

My boyfriend makes me happier than anything ever. 
My cat makes me happy when she is being cute and sweet (so not often)
Amazing food, like mouth orgasm worthy. I eat lots of good food but it's rare to eat something that actually makes me giddy with how good it is. 
Alcohol
Accomplishing something and especially when people are impressed with it
Laughing at stupid shit/trolling


----------



## Sailor_Jupiter (Dec 1, 2016)

Being asleep.  Much happier and less exhausting than being awake.  Also tea.


----------



## Unseemly and Feral (Dec 1, 2016)

Putting things in perspective. Sometimes life throws scary curveballs, but if you take a step back suddenly you realize that those problems that seem huge today won't mean anything tomorrow or for the rest of your life, and all you have to do is just stop and think about it.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Dec 1, 2016)

CricketVonChirp said:


> I never regret the purchase of new clothes, sir.


you probably shop at the GAP


----------



## WW 635 (Dec 1, 2016)

timecop said:


> you probably shop at the GAP


Ew! I think not, sir. All of my clothes are handmade vintage style dresses sewn by the tiny fingers of overworked Asian children.


----------



## Club Sandwich (Dec 4, 2016)

fog, cloudy skies, rain, thunderstorms, mountains, forests, rocky deserts, manufacturing artisan and bespoke mechanical devices, firearms, industrial chemistry, metalworking, woodworking, cats, modded minecraft, places (real or virtual) where you can sit and watch the world go by.

my idea of perfection would be alone on top of a mountain in the middle of an isolated cloud forest making bespoke weapons and ammuntion. i would then place them in intricately made puzzle boxes in a temple of traps and pitfalls as a reward to the brave and foolhardy. it makes them more hipster that way vs selling them in a shop or on gunbroker.


----------



## Dumpsterfire (Dec 4, 2016)

Cigarettes and cooking for my boyfriend. It makes me really happy to have a hot meal ready for him so he can relax and not have to worry about it after work.


----------



## Mozzarella Dicks (Dec 5, 2016)

When a woman says "I love you" and I have no reason to doubt her sincerity.

When a woman looks at one of my crude crayoned or MSPainted doodles of a mouse with his dick out and tells me she loves it.

Maybe cybersex some day, if only a woman will marry me first.


----------



## Foltest (Dec 5, 2016)

Spending time with my dog. Whenever you had a bad day, you can always count on your dog to be there for you.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Dec 5, 2016)

Burning The Heretic

Killing The Mutant

and

Purging The Unclean. These three things are all a man needs to be happy in His service.

But actually one thing that makes me happy is going on a good long walk when your mind gets overwhelmed with shit, so the walk helps clear your mind.


----------



## skaytec (Dec 5, 2016)

When I cook for my family and they love the dish I prepared.
Spending time with my best friend, I don't have many ''friends'' but she makes my day when I see her.
Knowing that I'm alive when I wake up and I have an opportunity to see this world before I die. I know that this place which we call home can be shitty, but knowing that you only have a chance to stay on it is a gift.
My cat, everything about him I love it.


----------



## smallmilk (Dec 5, 2016)

When someone genuinely listens to me sperg about something i like but they dont know much about it or arent interested, its really nice

I love to draw and make up stupid stories that dont go anywhere but whateva

Listen to music while commuting(and daydreaming whike looking out the window), drawing, doing homework etc

That feel when you beat a boss in dark souls, or win against a tough opponent 

Passing classes lmao, being able to explain shit to other people and actually being helpful etc

Anyway thanks for making me think about this, my mood has improved a bit


----------



## IV 445 (Dec 6, 2016)

Being warm. Sleep. A mug of something with ethyl alcohol with nobody to judge you.


----------



## Lorento (Dec 6, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> I'm going to dox you and ruin your life. I don't even care how long it takes me.



Is that what makes you happy in life?


----------



## cowisnow (Dec 6, 2016)

Ebola and Zika make me happy.


----------



## RI 360 (Dec 6, 2016)

e/n


----------



## A Potato Named Vodka (Dec 6, 2016)

Being alone.


----------



## QB 290 (Dec 11, 2016)

Getting a  rating and having the orgasmic feeling of "I did it, I made people happy"


----------



## RI 360 (Dec 11, 2016)

neg ratings


----------



## drain (Dec 11, 2016)

The simple things, really. Long walks alone, take pics of nature, my cats, running, drawing, listening to music, talking with a good friend.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Dec 14, 2016)

I think about this video a lot, actually.


----------



## sapir&worf (Dec 14, 2016)

My houseplants, funnily enough. Not in like a weird kind of way, but more like a sense of satisfaction. 'I have raised this from plant infancy and it is not dead yet!'

Also my bird and my dog, for much the same reason.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Dec 14, 2016)

sapir&worf said:


> My houseplants, funnily enough. Not in like a weird kind of way, but more like a sense of satisfaction. 'I have raised this from plant infancy and it is not dead yet!'
> 
> Also my bird and my dog, for much the same reason.



Damn imagine if you have a human kid!

My cats make me happy, they are all loving and have their different personalities that I have figured out and I can usually predict what they are going to do next in whatever situation they get into.


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 17, 2016)

Watching a movie with the wife, giving the kid a bath, playing with the dogs, winning (gloating) in fantasy football, the sound it makes when you land a Cessna just right, the way my car makes the tires skip a little when shifting in the power band, new episodes of The Grand Tour, old episodes of Top Gear, being woken up with sex, the smell meat makes when you grill it, the way a well mixed Old Fashioned seems to go with everything, watching my parents smile harder than I've ever seen when we bring my son over, playing video games on lazy weekends, planting veggies and potatoes with my wife in the spring, my wife's butt in just about anything, that feeling when you realize you just spent 3 hours reading a book and it only seemed like 40 minutes, the taste of fresh veggies, the satisfying click that toggle switches make, opening my bank account and seeing 5 figures, my dogs rolling on my chest to wake me up in the morning to feed them, the laughter of friends, the way my son smiles when you get him out of his crib in the morning, the smell of good tobacco, the first sip of coffee in the morning and the satisfying way a crisp apple snaps when you bite in to it


----------



## DuckSucker (Dec 17, 2016)

Probably booze, drugs, and finding new good music. I love music that has a lot of layers and shit, especially an interesting brass or woodwind section -- I re-discover music all the time and fall in love with it all over again; I'm listening to Rodger Hodgson's songs he wrote for Supertramp, especially Logical Song and Breakfast in America, and I just have this dumbass grin, I can feel it. Those saxophone bits are great, too. My fav.


----------



## Danskjaevel (Jan 7, 2017)

-Friends & family
-Working on my art
-Studying (writing essays, researching)
-Exercising, no matter if it's strength training or cardio, it always helps!
-Collecting books. I'm sort of a bibliophile, collecting mostly antique books (all the way back to 17th century works), both for personal interest and possible monetary value later.
-Sauna (absolutelyfinnish.jpg)


----------



## neverendingmidi (Jan 7, 2017)

Cuddling my dog
Curling up under a soft blanket with a well-loved book in bad weather
Going to a cabin in the woods away from everything and everybody in nice weather.


----------



## ADN_VIII (Jan 7, 2017)

Sitting down in my comfy chair with a steaming mug of tea and a book to read makes me happy. Traveling does too, but I really prefer seeing new places to actually traveling there. Can't stand the modern travel industry.


----------



## Arse Biscuit (Jan 8, 2017)

Being with my wife.
Having my kids back home from the military.
Seeing bad things happen to stupid people.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Jan 9, 2017)

Ive found that my plants make me happy when everything is dead outside during late summer or winter. 

-Even the shitty Old Man cactus with spines like steak knives and is near impossible to repot, even with gloves.


----------



## Ulfric Stormcloak (Jan 9, 2017)

My job. I'm utterly in love with what I do, and the pay is phenomenal.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jan 9, 2017)

Thunderstorms and puppies


----------



## Closet Sorcerer (Jan 9, 2017)

Calling the girlfriend.
Having a smoke and a cup of tea after work.
Jumping in the first train or bus to go see long-distance friends
Shitposting on KF


----------



## punks is hippies (Jan 9, 2017)

Slayer's first few albums

tits

cheeseburgers

4 or 8 years of Trump


----------



## RI 360 (Jan 9, 2017)

To crush my enemies, see them driven before me, and to hear the lamentation of their women.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (Jan 9, 2017)

Winning huge on slot machines. 
Sunshine
SCIENCE!
Technology
Chocolate
Meals and ice cold drinks
And the ladies


----------



## Heimdallr (Jan 12, 2017)

Raindrops on roses and whiskers on kittens. Bright copper kettles and warm woolen mittens


----------



## Joy-Sama (Jan 17, 2017)

Crying when no one is around to hear me sobbing.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Jan 17, 2017)

Crying with my friends.


----------



## Polexia Aphrodisia (Jan 19, 2017)

I like sunny days with the temperature in the 60s and a little breeze. 
I like when my cat helps me wake up in the morning by rubbing her face in the palm of my hand so I'll pet her, and meowing if I'm not doing it with enough conviction.
I like going to the beach on a warm day and feeling the water on my feet and ankles, and finding little interesting rocks or shells or trinkets on the sand.
I like taking a good toke and stretching out on the couch with some snacks and a lighthearted movie.
There's this old hoodie my mom used for a Hobbes costume (as in Calvin &) and it's the softest hoodie known to man. I like to wear that hoodie and eat a bowl of stew or soup.


----------



## AtrocityVoyeur (Jan 19, 2017)

Knowing I'll eventually die.


----------



## RADICALGOBLIN (Feb 10, 2017)

serious answer
seeing people i care for happy.
sassy answer
_S E X U A L
C O N T A C T_


----------



## A Hot Potato (Feb 10, 2017)

That this site has returned.

Those 3 weeks without all of you was lonely.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Feb 10, 2017)

silly pictures of dogs, actual real life dogs, dogs in general


----------



## bacterium (Feb 10, 2017)

Today.
I was out of antidepressants, then it happened. And I was happy.
Then I found an antidepressant I missed somehow. Antidepressants make me happy, too.


----------



## FatFuckingClown (Feb 11, 2017)

A lot of things that I unfortunately take for granted. I've been working on putting focus and appreciation into the little things, and eventually, it all adds up. 

But yeah...the Farms coming back was a good'un. Honestly, it really was the perfect example of me taking something that gave me so much enjoyment for granted, and then in one second, literally in three or so minutes between checking my other tabs, it was gone. 

Usually, I'm not so lucky, and the good things stay gone. This was a good reminder to count them blessings, however sappy it may sound.


----------



## The Sourdough Region (Feb 11, 2017)

The feeling of success and a good nut.
also this site returning


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2017)

The Sourdough Region said:


> The feeling of success and a good nut.
> also this site returning



Gotta agree. There is nothing quite like a good nut.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Feb 11, 2017)

Recently?  While the Farms were down, I got a puppy 

Now I have both


----------



## DoctorJimmyRay (Feb 12, 2017)

Really wish I had an answer to this one.


----------



## Hui (Feb 13, 2017)

In general? The misery of others.  I mean we are all here because of that.


----------



## WonkeyDong (Feb 13, 2017)

Gay wrestling porn made into music


----------



## admiral (Feb 13, 2017)

When the light falls through my living room window just so at a certain time of the day, in just the right weather, and everything looks gold. Derek Jacobi's voice on an audiobook of _Voyage of the Dawn Treader_. Cigarettes and Ice Cream on a warm afternoon.


----------



## Bombshell (Feb 14, 2017)

A nice quiet calm day where I get to just sit with my cat and play a game or read a book for pleasure.... Then try to forget I have to go to work the next day...


----------



## DonaldChump (Feb 14, 2017)

Liquor. Drugs. Sometimes prescription drugs. But the prescription for happinewsss is like 7 oz whiskey 8 oz coke diet of course, whiskeys got you r daily calories..


----------



## IHeardThatCurtis (Feb 14, 2017)

What makes me happy is beer and whiskey.


----------



## sogdiananhero (Feb 15, 2017)

posting with all you guys on kiwifarms


----------



## God of Nothing (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm not quite sure.


----------



## Savryc (Feb 15, 2017)

Sitting on my ass, eating body ruining food and playing with my balls. Bonus points if the world is burning outside.

Funny dog pictures.


----------



## Piss Clam (Feb 15, 2017)

So I guess being happy is just a bio/chemical reaction...the closest to that for me is being sedated.

Twenty-twenty-twenty-four hours to go...


----------



## Lurkette (Feb 15, 2017)

dogs and dog related accessories


----------



## over and over (Feb 17, 2017)

jokes


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Feb 18, 2017)

To crush my enemies, to see them driven before me, and to hear the lamentations of their women


----------



## ColabepsiDesu (Feb 25, 2017)

Anime girls making ahegao faces


----------



## Jack Haywood (Mar 3, 2017)

When somebody does the honourable thing by changing their mind when their opinion becomes untenable like a healthy-minded person without ego problems ought to do  Seriously, there needs to be more of that


ColabepsiDesu said:


> Anime girls making ahegao faces


*slowly backs away*


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 1, 2018)

watching that green number by my avatar get higher is the closest thing i have to happiness


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jun 1, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> watching that green number by my avatar get higher is the closest thing i have to happiness


I almost neg rated this post.

Then I developed a soul.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jun 1, 2018)

Making idiots mad on the internet.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 4, 2018)

Wholesome posts


----------



## Zack the ripper (Jun 4, 2018)

playing some relaxing music compilation on youtube while studying it makes me feel like a machine distant and cold but it makes me happy 
also cigarettes in the morning + cold mornings +cold nights +being hugged


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jun 4, 2018)

The thought I may one day go to work, work, get money, go home, and leave it at that. I'm not tired of studying, but leaving shit at work and having money and time to do things without thinking about exams and homework is gonna be grand.

Cus then I can own a tiny puppy weee


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jun 4, 2018)

Watching people act like tards on the internet.
Non-joking: Telling Stephen Fry in person how marriage suits him and seeing how happy he got by that still makes me pretty damn happy.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jun 4, 2018)

Working out.


----------



## Y.V. (Jun 7, 2018)

Money and food make me happy.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Jun 8, 2018)

Citilopram and ruining other people's parades.


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 8, 2018)

Motorcycles and cold beer after a long day riding one.


----------



## Pinup Paracelsus (Jun 10, 2018)

Taking action to be a productive human being.


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Jun 10, 2018)

Dogs and blowjobs.

Not at the same time.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jun 10, 2018)

Gay anime fanart


----------



## gachacunt (Jun 12, 2018)

Completing projects big and small and celebrating the little victories in life. Being with the ones you love. Finding the tiny shards of yourself and fitting them back together.

... I probably sound like a deep-thinking hipster, but they're aspects of life that I enjoy. It's stuff people take for granted.


----------



## A Hot Potato (Jun 12, 2018)

Industrial Metal will always be my security blanket.


----------



## Mesh Gear Fox (Jun 12, 2018)

Coffee and cigarettes first thing in the morning.


----------



## FitBitch (Jun 12, 2018)

Setting new goals and accomplishing them.
Waking up with my cat sleeping on my feet.
Fresh coffee.
My vegetable garden.
The smell of a new book the first time I crack it open.
Putting more weight on the bar when I bench press.
A warm epsom salt bath.
A cold beer.
My fiance doing the dishes.
Bright colors.
Good lighting.
My nieces.
Community service.

I'm a simple person, I like simple,  comfortable things.  If I lived in Middle Earth I would be a hobbit.


----------



## Indigo! the color (Jun 12, 2018)

Rain, sweets, cats, dogs, art, flowers, good music.


----------



## MetalParakeet (Jun 12, 2018)

My husband and that's about it because Im a pessimistic cunt


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 12, 2018)

Hamburgers.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jun 15, 2018)

I get off on spending money. I know there has been research that shows buying stuff releases dopamine, and I definitely believe that's the case for me. Nothing feels better for me than walking around the mall for a couple hours and dropping $500. 

I used to have a legitimate addiction to buying video games. Back when I actually had decent money, before I hit the reset button on my life a few years ago, I was spending ten grand or more a year just on games. I didn't even play the majority of them, I just enjoyed the true and honest high I received from holding the case in my hands and looking at it on a shelf. A big deal for me in the latter years of my obsession was getting my hands on a particularly limited collector's edition. Whether it be pre-ordering in store, or refreshing a webpage to nab it before it sold out. Best feeling in the world. 

I had a yearly ritual. The morning after Sony's E3 conference, I would stroll into GameStop at 10:00 a.m and pre-order everything for the next seven or eight months in full. Every game of note for every system. Everything down to Vita games. Collector's Editions for every game that had one, of course. I paid in cash. I got off on pulling a roll of 100s out of my pocket, and the subsequent expression on the face of the cashier that came along with it. I would immediately go home and post a scan of the three foot long receipt on /v/, and relish in the hate I received. 

It eventually got to the point where I was buying the collector's edition guides for all the AAA games as well. Then Amiibo hit, and there was something else I was wasting money on. I also developed a taste for the retro market as well during this time. If buying current-gen games is oxycontin, buying retro games is heroin. I probably blew close to 25 grand in two years just on retro games and consoles, no exaggeration. 

Then my life fell apart and all of that disappeared overnight. The entire collection is sitting in a storage unit. I haven't bought a console game in three years, and I've spent maybe $100 on Steam in that time frame. The withdrawal was similar to coming off of drugs. I would get physically ill when I thought about games that I didn't have. Missing out on the Switch launch nearly killed me. I can't even keep up with video game news because it pains me that I'm not part of that world anymore. It's tantamount to bringing a recovering alcoholic to an open bar and sitting him down in front of it. 

Yes, I'm aware that I'm mentally ill.


----------



## Nekromantik (Jun 15, 2018)

I love to cook for people. Thanksgiving and Christmas are my favorite holidays to have people over. I always try something new. No one leaves my house hungry.


----------



## Gus (Jun 18, 2018)

Contentment within myself, the free and unhindered nature of my mind, being able to observe and have experiences with the wonders of the universe around me, and my capacity to strive towards the future and improve along the way.

By virtue of these, I have been blessed with a good life. I have a wonderful family and a caring set of friends, a wide imagination and a capacity for learning, a personal drive that has proved reliable through hardship after hardship, an optimistic and forgiving view on the world, a potential for a good future, and a mindset that will leave me fulfilled however long I live, whether if I were to die tomorrow or in ten thousand years.

I am grateful to know happiness as a way of being rather than just a feeling of pleasure that is called as so.


----------



## Billy Beer (Jan 21, 2022)

Honestly, I've no idea. I couldn't point to something and says that makes me happy, I can't remember the last time I smiled or laughed, but i'm not sad or depressed. I suppose that's contentment, right?


----------



## trailcamwhore (Jan 21, 2022)

Love naked girls, weird music, being a snob and not being fat.

"Simple as" memes are also ok.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Jan 23, 2022)

Discovering new things, places or patterns of thought.


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Jan 23, 2022)

ForgedBlades said:


> I get off on spending money. I know there has been research that shows buying stuff releases dopamine, and I definitely believe that's the case for me. Nothing feels better for me than walking around the mall for a couple hours and dropping $500.
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm aware that I'm mentally ill.




You described a kind of nerdy varianat of this. But I never could understand people like you, whether they are women who like to splurge on fancy clothes they barely need or would wear, men who buy stupid looking watches that cost more than peoples homes or well, games like yourself.


It doesn't release dopamine in me the way it does to you, or Im guessing it doesn't. Its partly why I don't seem to get addicted to any drugs.  I like smoking a cigar and sometimes I have moments when I smoke like a whole pack of cigarettes in 1 day. Then I don't smoke for 2 months. Obviously the cigerettes trigger the same things they do in your brain and make me feel good, but I don't seem to feel good enough to care to get addicted by it. I can't really describe it. Something is fucked in my head I think.


Let it then be a relief then to know that this kind of mentality has caused me more problems than what you imagine, perhaps more than yours has for you. . You see, because I'm not really chasing after short highs I don't have the kind of drive people have in certain situations. I probably would have fallen in love with more women had I just wanted to fuck them more often. I probably would have won more competitions and overall been more successful had I just wanted that feeling of "winning". I probably would have worked harder to grow my capital had I enjoyed spending it so much.


And this has overall hurt my long-term, as short term goals often result in long-term gains. To win you have to risk it and if you don't have that "drive", if you don't feel that "thrill" from winning or spending or fucking then you don't try as hard or risk as much.

In fact, when I'm shopping, no matter my budget or financial situation, I kinda enjoy looking for "deals", I love "beating the marketing". I can spend hours browsing hotels, comparing different deals, checking my bonuses and cards just to get the cheapest place possible.

Not the worst mind you. I still love staying in fancy hotels or visiting exotic locations. I just love doing it as cheap as possible.
I probably take it too far, like the time I took a dilapidated "concho" shared shuttle bus taxi to this luxurious private resort on a Caribbean island.

I looked like someone who hadn't bathed in a week (and I barely had) and the people on the concho were like "are you sure, there's nothing here man". The guard at the resort offered me a bottle of water (thirsty and sweaty/tired from the heat and walking prior to the taxi) and had to double check if I actually had a reservation before he let me in 



What I'm trying to say is that, I don't know where your life has taken you, but overall I think my life would have been a lot better (though perhaps a bit less eccentric and interesting) if I had been more like you.


Now when it comes to things to buy, buying a bunch of overpriced gaming trinkets is probably one of the worst choices. But that impulse to feel "instant gratification" is definitely not all bad as some people make it out to be.



btw, if anyone kinda feels like me in this regard, feel free to PM. I've barely mate any people who are like this so it would be nice


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Jan 23, 2022)

Masturbation and loli porn.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jan 24, 2022)

I like when people calm down and get along.

(that is definitely needed more after 2020)


----------



## Isaac (Jan 25, 2022)

Foxes, Hemingway, Salinger, Coyotes, Wolves, Reynard The Fox, FNaF, speaking to loved ones, sleeping in a bedroom that is 15C dark, bearing white noise and a breeze of some sort and has a bed with a thick comforter and is pushed into the top left corner of the room. Preferable with pillows situated in the top left corner so that I may sleep cradled by the wall.


----------



## B2_Spirit (Jan 26, 2022)

"Happy" isn't the best word when describing what you mean for me. It's more like masochism because I like challenges and accomplishing something difficult. A good debate, a good climb, a good hunt, getting qualifications, making a good painting or sculpture that takes hours or days and frustrates the hell out of me but ultimately turns out satisfying. I like thinking as well but it's not a "happy" pastime, just an interesting one. In fact, the last time I thought about being "happy" as a concept was... ages ago. It's just kind of redundant as a concept for me. Ofc I don't like being unhappy, but I just like contentment that comes from doing things.


----------

